# Laundry Ckt, be aware.



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Just a word to the wise here.....
> 
> Some here may want to make it SOP to pull a 12/3 for your laundry ckt from now on.
> 
> ...


 

So how would a 12/3 help?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Just a word to the wise here.....
> 
> Some here may want to make it SOP to pull a 12/3 for your laundry ckt from now on.
> 
> ...


 

if you're speaking of a combo unit, I've ALWAY pulled a 10/3 for those...


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So how would a 12/3 help?


Install 2 separate single receptacles each on it's own circuit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why would they need to be singles? Wouldn't a split duplex work?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So how would a 12/3 help?


Two circuits?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Install 2 separate single receptacles each on it's own circuit.


 
I've never seen one with two 120 volt cord ends.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Install 2 separate single receptacles each on it's own circuit.



Most I have done had one 30 amp cord that supplied power to the stacked unit. I did do a stacked unit last week that required a 30 and a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Two circuits?


 

I've never seen a 120 volt dryer.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've never seen one with two 120 volt cord ends.



Ive seen a single unit that was 120 volt that washed and dried clothes and unit that required a 30 and a 20 but never tow 120v


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Ive seen a single unit that was 120 volt that washed and dried clothes and unit that required a 30 and a 20 but never tow 120v


a single 10/3 could handle that right?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've never seen one with two 120 volt cord ends.


Gas??


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> a single 10/3 could handle that right?



No the 30 was a 240v and it requires all 4 conductors in the 10-3 w/ground.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Washer*

The biggest washer I've ever seen was only 9 amps peak


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> No the 30 was a 240v and it requires all 4 conductors in the 10-3 w/ground.


never had to deal with it...


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Cletis said:


> The biggest washer I've ever seen was only 9 amps peak


resi?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> No the 30 was a 240v and it requires all 4 conductors in the 10-3 w/ground.


there's gotta be way to hot wire those around that.:whistling2:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why would they need to be singles? Wouldn't a split duplex work?


Sure I was just going for the prize.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've never seen one with two 120 volt cord ends.


You've never seen a gas dryer? :blink:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*



BuzzKill said:


> resi?


Yep. I know there are supposed to be some that are 12 but I've never seen or hooked anything up yet over 9amps.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> You've never seen a gas dryer? :blink:


 

well of course, but that's not what the op is about. That would not overload a laundry circuit.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

.....


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*kicks*

Hey, just for kicks and code review can you run a 10-4 w/ground to 3 gang box for the washer/dryer sharing neutral? Yes or No

Code Ref ?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

.....


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> well of course, but that's not what the op is about. That would not overload a laundry circuit.












Washer, 10 AMPS:

 
Dryer, GAS, 15 AMPS:



What was the OP talking about again?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*dryer*

it's probably only 5-8 amps draw at max though for motor. 15 is just recommended circuit size


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Cletis said:


> it's probably only 5-8 amps draw at max though for motor. 15 is just recommended circuit size


Yeah I always use probably when trying to conform to the NEC too.

Right from the manual:

Washer: Electrical Requirements / Type 120V, 10 Amps / Electric

Dryer: Requirements 120V, 15 Amps (Gas)

Last I checked that adds up to more than 1920w.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

you guys make me laugh!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*...*



Mr. Sparkle said:


> Yeah I always use probably when trying to conform to the NEC too.
> 
> Right from the manual:
> 
> ...


Wrong


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Yeah I always use probably when trying to conform to the NEC too.
> 
> Right from the manual:
> 
> ...


 

You're trying to act so smart, yet you're the one who ran the wrong size wire:blink:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> you guys make me laugh!


 
You're a pistol, you're really funny. You're really funny. 
*Tommy DeVito*: What do you mean I'm funny? 
*Henry Hill*: It's funny, you know. It's a good story, it's funny, you're a funny guy. 
[_laughs_] 
*Tommy DeVito*: What do you mean, you mean the way I talk? What? 
*Henry Hill*: It's just, you know. You're just funny, it's... funny, the way you tell the story and everything. 
*Tommy DeVito*: [_it becomes quiet_] Funny how? What's funny about it? 
*Anthony Stabile*: Tommy no, You got it all wrong. 
*Tommy DeVito*: Oh, oh, Anthony. He's a big boy, he knows what he said. What did ya say? Funny how? 
*Henry Hill*: Jus... 
*Tommy DeVito*: What? 
*Henry Hill*: Just... ya know... you're funny. 
*Tommy DeVito*: You mean, let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little ****ed up maybe, but I'm funny how, I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh, I'm here to ****in' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny? 
*Henry Hill*: Just... you know, how you tell the story, what? 
*Tommy DeVito*: No, no, I don't know, you said it. How do I know? You said I'm funny. How the **** am I funny, what the **** is so funny about me? Tell me, tell me what's funny! 
*Henry Hill*: [_long pause_] Get the **** out of here, Tommy! 
*Tommy DeVito*: [_everyone laughs_] Ya mother****er! I almost had him, I almost had him. Ya stuttering prick ya. Frankie, was he shaking? I wonder about you sometimes, Henry. You may fold under questioning.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099685/quotes?qt0434772


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Yeah I always use probably when trying to conform to the NEC too.
> 
> Right from the manual:
> 
> ...


If you go by requirements rather than nameplates your wasting money. When you do RCO's do you go by requirments or nameplates ?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're trying to act so smart, yet you're the one who ran the wrong size wire:blink:


I absolutely did not run the wrong size wire, I learned something from a good inspector. 

You on the other hand, like bands like Sevendust & Avenged Sevenfold.....and Seether.......your deftones, ratm, them crooked vultures and slayer mp3's are so disappointed in you.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*metabo*

Hey...I like DIO


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Just a word to the wise here.....
> 
> Some here may want to make it SOP to pull a 12/3 for your laundry ckt from now on.
> 
> ...



If you have the luxury of knowing what a home owner may buy.
If the home is unsold- 1 laundry (20A) ckt.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Already been said...


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Yeah I always use probably when trying to conform to the NEC too.
> 
> Right from the manual:
> 
> ...


I think the gas dryer they're refering to is one of the newer ones that has the steam function for removing wrinkles. My sister mentioned that the new unit they bought has that feature.


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

wash, then dry. problem solved.

I assume the question is for an upstairs laundry pair. then why not add a leak sensor also?


----------

